
Anyone have opinions on Apollo?  - far33d
http://labs.adobe.com/wiki/index.php/Apollo
======
jrbedard
I have been working with Flex for 6 months and I am pretty impressed with the
robustness of the platform for developing internet applications. I will
certainly port my code for the Apollo platform because I will use the local
file system access , clipboard access and perhaps a boost in speed. I can see
a lot of cool/useful internet apps that could be built on Apollo and quickly
installable for any platforms.

------
PindaxDotCom
I'm not convinced users want to download and use internet apps. This seems
contrary to the whole ajax/flash trend of building robust apps in the browser.
The browser is the platform.

------
far33d
Yes, I know it's pre-release, but I was more wondering about what
opportunities a platform like this might provide (even if the answer is
"none").

